# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun paikallisliikenne 2009

## Pulustaja

En viitsinyt pistää aiheen vierestä minnekään ketjuun, enkä jatkaa noita vanhoja ketjuja, joten päätin avata uuden. Itse asiahan minulla ei ole kovinkaan suuri, mutta mitäköhän on tapahtunut koskilinjojen bussille #15 (Wiima K202, vm 1992)? Aiemmin tämä kulki linjaa #39 kohtuullisen paljon, eli melkeinpä joka päivä. Viimeisimpien havaintojen mukaan tätä vuoroa kulkee #9 (Wiima K202, vm 1989). Tämä #15 eroaa aikasen paljon Oulun muista laatikoista, tässä ilmeisesti takaosa täysin penkitön -> loistava ruuhkavuoro, sekä penkit ovat sinisiä kuppipenkkejä (Verhoilu sama mitä mm. Carrus Vega L:ssä Koskilinjoilla). Tavallisestihan Oulun wiimoissa on punaisia "pehmeitä" penkkejä. 

Asiasta seitsemänteen, aika moni oululainen laatikko on vm. 1989, joten Laatikon uran loppu alkaa häämöttää. Tulee aika mielenkiintoinen tilanne, koska ruuhkavuoroille ei taida olla enää mitään bravuuria tämän jälkeen? Varmaankin Ouluun pitää hankkia vähän isompia busseja, meinaan ei taira Scalojen tai Volvo 8700LE:n kapasiteetti riittää ruuhkabusseiksi, varsinkaan kun näissä ei käytännössä voi seistä olemattomalla takasillalla. Eli mites te busseista enemmän tietävät, onko tämmöistä uutta ruuhkabussibravuuria tulossa?

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

Ouluun Koskilinjoille on saapumassa uusia kabusseja kaupunkiliikenteeseen.
Kapuksia tulee ainakin n. 15kpl joista ensimmäinen tulee jo ensi viikolla... luultavasti Bus2009 näyttelyyn. Uudet kabussit maalataan siniseen KA-raitaan.
Syksymmällä tulee vielä lisää kabusseja... :Laughing:

----------


## Pulustaja

Juu hieno juttu, saadaan nuo Laatikot sekä Lahti 400 pois, ainakin osittain. Koskilinjoilla on 22 Wiima K202:sta sekä 13 Lahti 400 laskettuna Mörön entiset. Ilmeisesti Kabusseja on tulossa 17, joten 18 vanhusta jää kuitenkin Ouluun... 

Muuten, missähän tuo Bus2009-näyttely on? Yritin etsiä Googlella, mutten löytänyt mitään. Onko tuo ilmainen yleisölle, vai onko sinne joku maksu?

Ikävää, että Kabusseja ei maalata Koskilinjojen perinteisiin väreihin... Koiviston Auton värit ovat aivan hirveät.

Muuten, missähän #6 mahtaa liikkua (Volvo B10L/Carrus City U)? Ei ole näkynyt kesäliikenteessä, laittaisi mielummin noita vanhempia City L:iä pois kesäliikenteestä. Vai kuluttaako tuo sitten niin paljon?

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

Linja-autoliiton liittokokous ja bus2009 näyttely Oulussa 16-17.6.09

BUS2009 näyttelyn aukioloajat ja paikat:
16.6 klo 9-17
17.6 klo 9-13

Sisänäyttely: Oulun kaupungin teatteri
Ulkonäyttely: Autorannan parkkipaikka

----------


## killerpop

> Linja-autoliiton liittokokous ja bus2009 näyttely Oulussa 16-17.6.09


Ja esillähän oli paikallisia varmaankin kiinnostava uutuus, Koskilinjat #140 (Kabus TC4A4) valmistenumeroltaan YK9TCA64594003176. Samalla tähän autoon päättyy monen vuoden mittaiseks venynyt hiljaiselo uusien normaalimittaisten linja-autojen hankinnassa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Sehän oli siistin näköinen peli ja esittelijänä tehtaan toimitusjohtaja. Alumiinia oli taivuteltu oikeinkin siististi korin muotoon. Ulkopuolen maalaus on toki aika ei-markkinoivan oloinen mutta se kauneus lienee katsojan silmässä.

Oulun paikallisliikenteen markkinatilanteessa ei taida muutenkaan olla väliä mitä pakkomatkustajille markkinoi, ne kulkee ketkä kulkee.

----------


## jpmast

Olihan toi värien vaihtuminen odotettavissa, mutta silti ei voi sanoa muuta kuin ihmettelyt asian tiimoilta.
Ei Koskilinjojen väritys paras mahdollinen ole, mutta on paljon parempi kuin siniraita.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onko nuo Kabussilaiset todella niin torvia, etteivät millään saa tuohon kaupunkibussiksi mainostamaansa roskalaatikkoon takaovea? Kyseessä on kuitenkin "bussi", jolla mennään lyhyitä matkoja (pidempiä sillä tuskin kukaan kestäisi edes mennä) ja auttaisi varmaan aika paljon jos keskustassa esimerkiksi saisi tyhjennettyä auton nopeammin. Olisi myös matkustajan kannalta mukavempaa jos sisutus olisi enemmän kunnollisesta matkustamosta haettua kun jostain terveyskeskuksesta. Harmi vain, että laadukkaana pitämäni Oulun paikallisliikenne alkaa rapistumaan uuden omistajan myötä. Se on sinäänsä odetettua, onhan kaikille muillekkin Tommolan "uusille jäsenille" käynyt samoin. Aamen.

----------


## kaakkuri

Miten se on alkanut rapistua?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miten se on alkanut rapistua?


No jos seudulle tulee uusia kabusseja Ka-väreihin, niin luulisi sen kertovan sen marsullekkin jotakin..

----------


## kaakkuri

> En viitsinyt pistää aiheen vierestä minnekään ketjuun, enkä jatkaa noita vanhoja ketjuja, joten päätin avata uuden. Itse asiahan minulla ei ole kovinkaan suuri, mutta mitäköhän on tapahtunut koskilinjojen bussille #15 (Wiima K202, vm 1992)? Aiemmin tämä kulki linjaa #39 kohtuullisen paljon, eli melkeinpä joka päivä. Viimeisimpien havaintojen mukaan tätä vuoroa kulkee #9 (Wiima K202, vm 1989). Tämä #15 eroaa aikasen paljon Oulun muista laatikoista, tässä ilmeisesti takaosa täysin penkitön -> loistava ruuhkavuoro, sekä penkit ovat sinisiä kuppipenkkejä (Verhoilu sama mitä mm. Carrus Vega L:ssä Koskilinjoilla). Tavallisestihan Oulun wiimoissa on punaisia "pehmeitä" penkkejä. 
> 
> Asiasta seitsemänteen, aika moni oululainen laatikko on vm. 1989, joten Laatikon uran loppu alkaa häämöttää. Tulee aika mielenkiintoinen tilanne, koska ruuhkavuoroille ei taida olla enää mitään bravuuria tämän jälkeen? Varmaankin Ouluun pitää hankkia vähän isompia busseja, meinaan ei taira Scalojen tai Volvo 8700LE:n kapasiteetti riittää ruuhkabusseiksi, varsinkaan kun näissä ei käytännössä voi seistä olemattomalla takasillalla. Eli mites te busseista enemmän tietävät, onko tämmöistä uutta ruuhkabussibravuuria tulossa?


En osaa vastata alkuperäiseen kysymykseesi, mutta sen verran lisään että tuo mainitsemasi #15 on sisartensa #7 (VFM-820) ja #23 (NAX-381) ja #24 (NAX-391) kanssa samanlainen. Niissä kaikissa oli/ on penkittömät takasillat kuten niiden hankinnan aikaan paljolti tapana oli. Ainakin #24 on päätynyt Kuopion Liikenteelle ja siellä poistettukin jo, jossain mainittiin homehtuneeksi koriksi. Nämä neljä mahtoivat olla ainoat uutena hankitut K202:t tuohon yhtiöön.

Noin muutoin keskimoottoriset Volvot olivat Wiimoja (K200 ja K201) tai Lahti 30:iä (ja yksi Sisu) takasilloilla ja takamoottoriset Scanian alustoja Lahden korilla (30 ja 400) keskisilloilla jolloin moottoritilan päälle tehtiin penkitys. Takasilta mahtoi periytyä rahastaja-aikakaudelta saakka jolloin noustiin takaa sisään. Takasillat jäivät kuljettajarahastuksenkin tultua olemaan noihin K112 ja K113 Scanioihin saakka.

Muut Wiima K202:t ovat Volvoja ja tulleet käytettyinä muualta sekä olleet vaihtelevasti varustettuja kaikilta osiltaan, penkit yhtenä monista varusteista. En tiedä ajokilometreistä mutta voisin veikata että kaikki eivät ole loppuunajettuja, ikä toki alkaa painaa. Eivät kuitenkaan taida olla vielä rst-koreja nuo käytettynä hankitut tuon ikäiset joten varmaan paluu luontoon on myös alkanut osan kohdalla vaivaksi asti.

Uutena tulleet Wiimat sitä vastoin ovat saaneet paljon kilometrejä. Alkuperäinen sijoitus oli linjalle 16 missä ajettiin noihin aikoihin paljon tuulilasikuormia kireällä aikataululla.

Oulussa kaikkiaan on ruuhkavuorojen matkustajien määrä pudonnut käsittääkseni runsaasti joten yhä suurempi osa matkustajista pääsee istumaan ympäri vuoden. Ruuhkavuorojen pulma on siten poistumassa itsestään.

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

Tämän päivän kalevassa oli juttu koskilinjojen värin vaihtamisesta "siniseksi", ja uusien kabus onnikoiden käyttöönotosta. Näin Oulukin pääsee modernien kaupunkibussien käyttäjäksi  :Smile: 
kaleva plussassa oli pienempi juttu samasta aiheesta:
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu807812_page0.htm
Aihe oli jo herättänyt ja tulee herättämään keskustelua Oulussa, sillä kuuluuhan Koskilinjojen keltaiset onnikat (tutkimusten mukaan) Oulun katukuvaan.

----------


## Pulustaja

Tuossa jutussahan ei sanota, että näitä vanhoja autoja maalattaisiin uudelleen, sanotaan vain, että Ouluun tulee sinivalkoisia uusia busseja ja näin Koskilinjojen väri vaihtuu...

----------


## Eppu

> Näin Oulukin pääsee modernien kaupunkibussien käyttäjäksi


Tästä voi hyvin sanoa eriävän mielipiteen, kun kyse on näistä Kabus -merkkisistä autoista...

----------


## hylje

Nyt saa kyllä vähän perustella miksi Kabus-kaupunkibussit ovat niin kamalia. Kyllä ne kyttyrä-Scalan voittavat kaupunkiliikenteessä, jossa vauhdit eivät ole korkeita mutta matkustajat vaihtuvat usein jo ihan mataluutensa ansiosta.

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

> Tästä voi hyvin sanoa eriävän mielipiteen, kun kyse on näistä Kabus -merkkisistä autoista...


haluaisin vain varalta sanoa (ettei kukaan luule minua kabus-faniksi :Laughing: ), että tuo ei todellakaan ollut oma mielipiteeni, vaan suoraan lehdestä lainattua.

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

Oulussa saatiin tänään talviliikenne käyntiin.
Koskilinjoillakin taas kaikki vanhat autot ajoissa
tässä ottamiani kuvia:  http://kalastaja.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussikuvia/Elokuu+2009/
Uusi kabuskin tulee piakkoin liikenteeseen linjalle 20

----------


## kaakkuri

No niin, jäädäänpä odottelemaan tulokasta. Oliko se että Kabus on kumisilla vääntösauvajousilla jousitettu peli, miten sen niiaaminen lastenvaunujen ja huonojalkaisten kanssa toimii?
Kabuksia tulee kai enemmänkin kuin tämä kappale, tiedätkö koska ne ovat tulollaan?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kyllä paikkurikabusta on ilmajousinen säätö- ja niiausmahdollisuuksineen: http://www.kabus.fi/tuotteet , se muutama vuosi sitten tehty pitkän matkan malli oli vääntökumeilla.

----------


## kaakkuri

Jahans, kiitos oikaisusta, sieltähän se interweppisivuilta selkisikin. Kaupunkikabus on siis kulkupeli siinä missä muutkin, mennäänpä ookaamaan onnikalla kun kohdalle moinen sattuu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Kemintien pysäkkiparille on näemmä saatu katokset. Johan niitä muutama vuosikymmen odoteltiinkin. :Smile: 

Tänään linjalla 22 oli matkustamon pystytangoista yksi alapäästään irrallaan. Voisivat Koskilinjojen varikolla etsiä meisselin ja ruuveja. Auto oli muistaakseni #73, joka tapauksessa korkealattiainen ja linjanumeronäytössä kulmikkaat numerot.

Aikaisemmin kesällä satuin tavallista täydempään bussiin ja tavoistani poiketen kävelin auton takaosaan. Siellä oli takaoven portaiden etupuolella kaksi paikkaa, joissa istuttiin selkä menosuuntaan. Käytävän toisella puolella oli neljä vastakkain istuttavaa paikkaa. En ollut ennen nähnyt bussin takaosassa sellaista. Onkohan moinen järjestely kovinkin tavallinen? Koskilinjojen auton kylki- tai tässä tapauksessa paremminkin takaseinänumero oli muistikuvan mukaan #6.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...
> 
> Aikaisemmin kesällä satuin tavallista täydempään bussiin ja tavoistani poiketen kävelin auton takaosaan. Siellä oli takaoven portaiden etupuolella kaksi paikkaa, joissa istuttiin selkä menosuuntaan. Käytävän toisella puolella oli neljä vastakkain istuttavaa paikkaa. En ollut ennen nähnyt bussin takaosassa sellaista. Onkohan moinen järjestely kovinkin tavallinen? Koskilinjojen auton kylki- tai tässä tapauksessa paremminkin takaseinänumero oli muistikuvan mukaan #6.


Takaosassa olevat ja matkustamoon työntyvät pyörä-, moottori-, voimansiirtolaite-, jäähdytin- ym. kotelot ja muhkurat niistä seuraavine hassuine penkkijärjestelyineen ovat leimallinen ilmiö "varsinaisissa matalalattiabusseissa". Tarkoitan siis sellaisissa, joissa matala osuus jatkuu mahdollisimman pitkälle auton takaosaan (eikä rajoitu vain keulan ja keskioven väliin). 
Koskilinjoilla tämä kuutonen (Turusta käytettynä tullut Volvo B10L) onkin lajinsa ainoa edustaja.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Tänään linjalla 22 oli matkustamon pystytangoista yksi alapäästään irrallaan. Voisivat Koskilinjojen varikolla etsiä meisselin ja ruuveja. Auto oli muistaakseni #73, joka tapauksessa korkealattiainen ja linjanumeronäytössä kulmikkaat numerot.


Kyllä tuo on juurikin tuo #73 Volvo B10M Lahti 400. Satuin kerran kyytiin, ja olin lähdössä bussista ulos ja kävelin siihen keskioven tuntumaan niin meinasin kaatua tuon tangon takia... Oli silloin kuminauhalla kiinni, siis n. 2 viikkoa sitten.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Kun tänään iltapäivällä kuljin Koskilinjojen ohi, huomasin kaksi Kabussia pihalla. Kylkinumerot olivat 143 ja 144. Edellinen oli ilmeisesti liikennöinyt Ylikiimingissä, koska tuulilasin alakulman lapussa luki JOLOS ARKALA. Kuva tulee Galleriaan, jos läpäisee "sensuurin". Kuva on otettu kännykällä aidan yli.

----------


## Assamies

Ahaa, todella oivallinen bongaus!  :Very Happy:  
Minä luulin ja kuvittelin esim. jo jokseenkin vanhan Koskilinjain #15:n siirtyneen Ylikiimingin *sivureiteille*. En ole nähnyt #15:a sitten viime kevään. Ajoin silloin sillä Merikosken taskuun (vain ja ainoastaan sillä kertaa) linjalla 62.
---
Uusissa Koskilinjain KA-väreissä kulkevat tätä kirjoitettaessa lentokenttäbussi-Vega #98 sekä Volvo8700-mallinen #26, ja saapui ensimmäisenä vakioliikenteeseen uusin värityksin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

KA-väreissä oleva Koskilinjojen 98 näyttäisi ajavan vuoroa 12.05 Teknologiakylästä. Kun muistetaan, että linjalla 19 on (osalla vuoroista noin) kahden tunnin kiertoaika, niin halutessaan voi laskea, missä #98 on milloinkin nähtävissä. Tämä siis M-P, LS havaintoja ei nyt valitettavasti ole.

Sen sijaan #26 on näkynyt linjalla 13 kahdessa eri kierrossa ja myös linjalla 12. Ajetaankohan sillä mitä milloinkin vai tuleekohan se vakiintumaan johonkin kiertoon?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Myös Koskilinjojen #32 näytti olevan KA-väreissä. Havainto tänään noin klo 13.30 Pokkitörmän pysäkillä. Oli linjalla 13.

Koskilinjat otti sunnuntaina 18.10. käyttöön uudet rahastuslaitteet, jotka ovat ulkonäöltäänkin hieman erilaiset kuin entiset. Matkustettaessa OuluCardilla ensimmäistä kertaa muutoksen jälkeen kuljettaja leimaa kortin.

Linjojen 6, 7 ja 19 Kuivasrannalta lähtevien vuorojen reitti muuttui maanantaina 19.10. Ritaharjussa kiertämään Rita-aukiontien ja Eränkävijäntaipaleen kautta. Reitti piteni hieman ja pysäkkejä tuli kaksi lisää. Vuorojen lähtöajat eivät muuttuneet.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Sen sijaan #26 on näkynyt linjalla 13 kahdessa eri kierrossa ja myös linjalla 12. Ajetaankohan sillä mitä milloinkin vai tuleekohan se vakiintumaan johonkin kiertoon?


Linja 13 vaihtaa ainakin jossain vaiheessa päivää (siis jatkuvasti, en tiedä tekeekö näin koko päivää) Kaakkurissa linjaksi 12 ja lähtee takaisin Keskustaan. Ihan normaalia linjojen 12 ja 13 kiertoa siis.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Linja 13 vaihtaa ainakin jossain vaiheessa päivää  Kaakkurissa linjaksi 12.


Mielenkiintoista. Osalla näiden linjojen vuoroista on yhteinen päätepysäkki Kaakkurissa (Metsokankaalla, Ostomiehentien pysäkki). Julkaistun aikataulun perusteella arvaan, että ne linjan 12 vuorot, jotka lähtevät Keskustasta Kaakkuriin 7.15, 8.05, 9.15, 10.15, 11.15, 11.45, (tunnin välein), 16.45, lähtevät Kaakkurista linjan 13 vuoroina 7.48, (tunnin välein), 11.48, 12.18, (tunnin välein), 17.18, ja ne linjan 13 vuorot, jotka lähtevät Keskustasta Kaakkuriin 7.20, 8.25, 9.25, 10.25, 11.25, 11.55, (tunnin välein), 16.55, lähtevät Kaakkurista linjan 12 vuoroina 8.05, (tunnin välein) 12.05, 12.35, (tunnin välein), 17.35. Siis M-P näin, L yhteistä päätepysäkkiä ei käytetä ja sunnuntaisinhan linja 13 ei kulje ollenkaan.

----------


## Assamies

Entiset "Ykkösen" vehkeet, Volvo8700-laiset #53 sekä #79 ajelevat nykyisellään useimmiten linjoilla 12 ja 13. Vaihtavat linjaa joskus päivän mittaan. Eilen kumpikin näistä olivat kolmellatoista.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Sunnuntaisin linjoilla 12 ja 17 on yhteinen kierto eli auto vaihtuu Kaakkurissa Pesätiellä toiselle linjalle. Tämä ei koske kaikkia linjan 12 vuoroja, koska linjan 17 liikennöintiaika on lyhyempi kuin linjalla 12.

Matkustin kahdesti linjan 1 kabussilla. Koskilinjojen vanhemmista autoista se erosi varsinkin ovien määrän suhteen. Niitä löytyi vain kaksi. Epäilen, että tämä ehkä pidentää pysäkkiaikoja, mutta ei varmaan kovin paljon. Kabussissa ei myöskään ollut kelloa katonrajassa. Se olisi voinut olla tarpeen nykyään, kun monellakaan ei ole enää rannekelloa, vaan aika katsotaan kännykästä, jota yleensä säilytetään jossain hankalammassa paikassa kuin ranteessa. :Smile: 

Jotkut ovat moittineet kabussin penkkejä. En kuitenkaan huomannut kenenkään putoavan lattialle. Koskilinjoilla on aiemminkin ollut monenlaisia penkkejä, niiden joukossa varmasti parempiakin.

----------


## sam

Pari oululaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää juttua paikallisen maakuntalehden sivuilta.

http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?j=824079
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/Oulussa-su...siliput/825062

----------


## JaakkoRock

Hei nyt on olemassa adressi, johon kannattaa osallistua! Eli Toppilan ja Linnanmaan välillä vaaditaan suoraa bussiyhteyttä: http://www.adressit.com/allekirjoitu...pilalinnanmaa/

Kiitos, mikäli osallistut  :Smile:

----------


## kaakkuri

Kauankohan tämä on ollut vireillä, muistan ainakin 90-luvun alusta vastaavan "vaatimuksen", ja hei, se oli ennen internettiä!
Nykyisen mallinen Toppila on rakennettu 90-luvun alussa suljetun sellutehtaan tilalle.

Välin kulkijoiden määrää on tarkasteltu eri vaatijoiden takia muutaman vuoden välein ja käsitykseni mukaan siellä ei edelleenkään ole niin paljoa kulkijoita että mikään joukkoliikennemuoto olisi tarpeellinen taikka kannattava. Palveluahan voi tietenkin aina yhteiskunnalta vaatia mutta jos sen palvelunkin käyttäjiä on kovin vähän, taitaa sekin perustelu murentua melko pian.

Mistä päästään aasin siltaa toiseen aiheeseen; liikenneluvat ja viranomaissuunnitellun liikenteen akilleen kantapää on juurikin tuo markkinan sulkeminen; jos nyt Toppilan ja Linnanmaan väliä näkisi kannattavaksi ajaa LVM:n taksalla vaikkapa JaakkoRock, niin se ei onnistu sitten millään. Miten JaakkoRock järjestäisi liikenteensä olisi mielestäni hänen pulmansa kunhan liikenteen harjoittamisen määräykset tulisivat täytetyiksi. Suuremmassa mittakaavassa saman pullonkaulan voi todeta YTV-alueella kehäliikenteessä ja sen ympärillä. Kun YTV ei näe liikennettä tarpeelliseksi tms. niin ei siellä saa ajaa kukaan muukaan ja siten JaakkoRock-bussit seisovat ja rahvas autoilee tai käyttää pakkomatkustajina huonosti toimivaa joukkoliikennettä. Niin nytkin tapahtuu Toppilan ja Linnanmaan välillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Yhteen aikaan Toppilasta pääsi Linnanmaalle linjalla 23. Linjan reitti oli Toppila - Linnanmaa - Keskusta - OYS - Kempele - Oulunsalo. Talven 2004-2005 aikataulussa oli Toppilasta aamulla 3 lähtöä ja iltapäivällä 4 lähtöä. Toppilaan saapuvia vuoroja oli 3+3. Aikataulusuunnittelija oli olettanut, että opiskelija oleskelee yliopistolla vähintäänkin klo 9-15 ja lähtee asuntoonsa viimeistään klo 17.00. Tätä arvosteltiin siten, että tenttikirjoja voi lukea kotonakin, joten kyydille olisi ollut tarvetta myös keskellä päivää. Myös iltakyydin puutetta moitittiin, kun opiskelu ei kuulemma aina pääty viiteen mennessä.

Matkustajia ei tainnut olla tarpeeksi Toppilan ja Linnanmaan välillä eikä myöskään Kempeleen ja Oulunsalon välillä. Niinpä linjanumerolla 23 ei nykyään ajeta minkäänlaista reittiä. :Icon Frown:

----------


## kaakkuri

Aivan totta todistat, veli hopea, noinhan se olikin joskus muinoin. Asiaa tosiaan kokeiltiin ja siinäkin taisi olla takana joku adressi tms. vaatimuslista.

Se taisi jäädä yhden aikataulukauden kokeiluksi minä aikana eivät valtavat ihmismassat täyttäneet kulkineita vaan mahtoi jäädä varsin vaatimattomaksi tuo menestys. Syytä voi arvailla mutta veikkaan että yhtenä vahvimmista oli että kulkijoita ei välille kokonaisuutena montaa ole.
Toppilassa on kolme (3) opiskelija-asuntosäätiön rakennusta mutta opiskelijat opiskelevat paljon muuallakin kuin Linnanmaalla. Samalla erityisesti tiedekorkeakouluopiskelijoiden opintoja leimaa säännöllinen epäsäännöllisyys eli harvalla on 8-16 virka-aikainen opiskeluaika opiskelupaikalla, enemmänkin on tunti siellä, toinen täällä.
Todellinen ratkaisu voikin olla niin yksinkertainen että opiskelija-asunnot sijoitetaan muualle kuin Toppilaan...

----------

